# Parkour firsts for Lily



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Lily is the first dog to earn the All Dogs Parkour Level 5(2) and All Dogs Parkour Champion(2) titles for doing the Regular Track titles twice. We recorded the last leg she needed while we were in Colorado last month. 






This makes ADP titles number 22 and 23 for her.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

I know I said it in The Other Place, but I'll say it again - congratulations. That's really great.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

You and she look like you're having a great time! Congrats!


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------

